# pumb a nail salon



## skins1106 (Mar 15, 2013)

hello, i was wondering if anyone could give any advice on rough plumbing a nail salon i am going to quote. i never have done a salon. any thing to watch out for? do all drains have to be cast? im in new jersey. figure i have to stsrt somewhere. thank you


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Put the bid in for $200 labor and have the customer buy the material themself.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

skins1106 said:


> hello, i was wondering if anyone could give any advice on rough plumbing a nail salon i am going to quote. i never have done a salon. any thing to watch out for? do all drains have to be cast? im in new jersey. figure i have to stsrt somewhere. thank you


What have you done before?? For one, you didn't do the intro and better do it before we skin you alive..


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't we just have another guy plumbing a nail salon ? I think you should search for that thread.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

dclarke said:


> Didn't we just have another guy plumbing a nail salon ? I think you should search for that thread.


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/drainage-nail-salon-24520/


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I would suggest you find a job as a plumbers apprentice and once you complete your time you should be able to manage quoting a job.


----------

